
Show HN: Noisli 3.0 - Your digital place for focus - noisli
https://www.noisli.com/
======
noisli
Hello. I'm Stefano, co-founder of Noisli.

We are happy and excited to share something we have been working so long and
hard on. Noisli 3.0 is a complete redesign and rebuild of our Web app which
provides a cleaner and better user interface and some great new features. You
can see what’s new here [https://blog.noisli.com/introducing-
noisli-3-0/](https://blog.noisli.com/introducing-noisli-3-0/)

For those of you who don’t know Noisli: we provide background sounds that mask
distracting noises around you in order to help you work and relax. You can get
inspired by our playlists or mix and match the different sounds and create
your own perfect sound environment tailored to your needs. We also offer a
timer to help you work in sessions, so to help you prevent burnout (because
nobody can concentrate for 8 hours straight), as well as a text editor with a
distraction-free writing mode.

Noisli was born in 2013 out of a personal need to fight the lack of noise when
we worked from home and to tune out the distractions when we had to work from
an open office. We’re on a mission to create a calm place for focus no matter
where you’re working from today, and we’re big believers in creating a
valuable product which is long lasting and brings you joy while using it.

Come and join us!!

------
Plasmoid
Don't you think asking $120/year for a white-noise generator is excessive?

